# Puddles



## Alan J (Oct 19, 2013)

Walking past this puddle on the road. A photo had to be taken of this portal into another universe.


5DMIII, 70-200mm 2.8L IS II

f/11, 1/320sec, ISO 3200, 80mm,


----------



## Jim Saunders (Oct 19, 2013)

I think it is the damp cobbles that make it work; A dry road and dull light wouldn't add up to much but I like this one just fine.

Jim


----------



## rpt (Oct 19, 2013)

Lovely! The whole family compliments you.


----------



## Click (Oct 19, 2013)

Very nice shot Alan. Well done.


----------



## Menace (Oct 22, 2013)

Well seen and beautifully captured - good work


----------



## scottkinfw (Oct 22, 2013)

Very nice.

I wonder how many people walked by it/in it and never even noticed it?

Great shot.

sek


----------



## Alan J (Oct 22, 2013)

Thanks for your positive comments.


----------



## canon1dxman (Oct 22, 2013)

Cracking image Alan, well done!


----------



## Alan J (Oct 28, 2013)

Puddle in B&amp;W by Alan-Jamieson, on Flickr

Someone on Flickr asked for a B&W image.


----------



## TrabimanUK (Oct 28, 2013)

Lovely photo. Everything works so well. I agree, the wet cobbles make the difference


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Oct 28, 2013)

What about a bit of vertical and flipping? Done a little perspective correction and grid alignment, with some selective reduction in saturation?


----------



## Alan J (Oct 28, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> What about a bit of vertical and flipping? Done a little perspective correction and grid alignment, with some selective reduction in saturation?




That does look strange


----------

